# form critique



## trxster831 (Nov 18, 2003)

View attachment 4014906
How does the draw length look? I have been having a problem keeping my bow shoulder down and my pin usually sits pretty low on target. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Your front arm is a little out of alignment. If you can get your shoulders at a 90* angle to the target and have your front arm in-line, this will give you good bone-to-bone contact. It should also help keep your bow shoulder down and keep your pin up. I would describe the feeling of getting your arm and shoulder in alignment as feeling like you are "inside" the bow. DL looks pretty good.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You appear to be using your arms and shoulders instead of your back to hold at full draw. A favorite saying of my old coach was "the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, arms, hands, shoulders, etc are just hooks and levers". Hold a stick or short piece of line with both hands at about nose level. Try to pull it apart using only your back muscles. Your scapula will slide toward your backbone. This is very similar to how you want to hold at full draw. Use your scapula to hold, it's much steadier, though it's not easy to learn to do well.

Otherwise your form looks pretty good. You might want to experiment with DL a little. Adjust it by a twist or two and see if your steadiness improves. If not, adjust the other way. It looks pretty close as it is.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## trxster831 (Nov 18, 2003)

View attachment 4063585

new picture. any more input?


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Very good. Back shoulder still looks a little tense. Not bad but raised a little. Other than that you look good.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

trxster831 said:


> View attachment 4063585
> 
> new picture. any more input?


Not good enough. SKY high right armpit/release shoulder syndrome. DROP the right shoulder to the same height as the left shoulder.
LEVEL arrow, needs to LEVEL collar bones. GRIV has a THING a WEEK that talks about HIS method to fix this. i have my own method for my students. Here is a photo of YOU, and a photo of trailerdog, to give you a visual of what LEVEL collar bones, and level arrow looks like.



Here is the GRIV Thing a Week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbu3GtfUro

Pay particular attention to Part #2.


----------

